# So wrong on multiple levels.  Steps, landings, sidewalks, elevations and more



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

When you deviate from approved plans.  How do you fix this and how is is possible to fix the rise issue on the bottom step now that there is block there?


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 21, 2010)

What would Mike Holmes do?   

.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike Holmes would probably use more screws to attach wood to it and make a deck.  He loves to frame with screws.


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like they just need to rip it out and start over again.

Easy solution.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 21, 2010)

rktekt 1,

I wholeheartedly agree that this mess should be ripped out and just

start over, however, in some political climates, that isn't an option.

It isn't about doing what's right, ...it's about keeping the elected

officials in office and keeping the "fires" / telephones from ringing

off the hook.

Building a new, compliant deck around this mess might be a good option.

Just do not anchor the deck to any of the brick veneer.

.


----------



## Fortner (Sep 21, 2010)

Good Lord, how deep is that "landing", 24"? It doesn't appear to be 36" deep. Is this a front door? I've never seen a deck built on the front of a house, so I don't know if that would be an option. But there's a first time for everything. It appears they could add more block around the perimeter to extend the porch, fill that in, pour a slab up to the one that is there, and brick veneer the perimeter to finish it out. Add a nice wrought iron guard rail and handrail and you're good to go. Whatever they do, it will cost money to fix.

globe trekker,

Unfortunately, that is exactly how it works in most jurisdictions.


----------



## tbz (Sep 21, 2010)

Jar,

I believe a walk behind the wood shed is in order....... 

Anyway,

The easy fix to make it right, forget the little bit of savings is to figure for extending out the landing to 42", then add the stair layout this gives you your correct foot print for the correct footing.

Now dig and pour the correct size footing, add Hilti type boltings to connect the pours and build the correct landing and stairs.  If done right they can even lanscape to not have to add guards or handrails, but they would add to the entrys look.

Seems this mason travels around, get a look at this one.






The thing here is the Mason was explaing to me, that you can't build 7.5" risers on this 30" rise, they don't make bricks for that, I kindly asked do you own a stone saw?:ugeek:


----------



## Glennman CBO (Sep 24, 2010)

I recall seing this same picture (jar's) about 2-3 years ago. They haven't fixed it yet?


----------



## RJJ (Sep 25, 2010)

He was in my Ahj last week!


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

nothing has changed, jar.. so many things wrong..

tbz: you need a handrail..


----------



## tbz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Peach,

I need a mason to do the job right before the handrail can be made...............


----------



## High Desert (Sep 27, 2010)

I like the semi-vertical grout joint on the brick veneer on the left side of the building wall.


----------

